# How do I put my dog in the Pedigree Database?



## Clausgsd2 (Mar 19, 2020)

I have a 9 week old AKC German Shepherd puppy and I’m wondering how I put him in the Pedigree Database? And once I do, will it show his pedigree on there?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

You will need some of your dogs pedigree info to start, do you have that? Parents registered names at minimum... are the parents already in the database? All info in PDB is entered by users. It’s essentially a family tree, so it can only show what’s been entered.


----------



## Clausgsd2 (Mar 19, 2020)

Fodder said:


> You will need some of your dogs pedigree info to start, do you have that? Parents registered names at minimum... are the parents already in the database? All info in PDB is entered by users. It’s essentially a family tree, so it can only show what’s been entered.


I have his pedigree and I can post it to see if anyone would have any info on the dogs? I have no clue on what exactly I’m looking at. But I did search his parents names in the PDB and neither of the dogs came up but some of the grandparents and great grandparents did...? Does that mean that it’s because they were put on their by the owners and some owners didn’t put them on there if I can’t find a dogs name?


----------



## ins0ma (Feb 17, 2020)

I think it’s a case of needing to moderate your expectations. I posted my dog’s AKC pedigree going back 4 generations but didn’t get much feedback from it.


----------



## Clausgsd2 (Mar 19, 2020)

ins0ma said:


> I think it’s a case of needing to moderate your expectations. I posted my dog’s AKC pedigree going back 4 generations but didn’t get much feedback from it.


I don’t understand what you mean.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Clausgsd2 said:


> I have his pedigree and I can post it to see if anyone would have any info on the dogs? I have no clue on what exactly I’m looking at. But I did search his parents names in the PDB and neither of the dogs came up but some of the grandparents and great grandparents did...? Does that mean that it’s because they were put on their by the owners and some owners didn’t put them on there if I can’t find a dogs name?


So yes, the owners of your dogs parents never entered them, but you can! Then link to whichever grandparents, etc that already exist in the database and the back half of the pedigree will be attached that way.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Actually, my understanding is that you have to have your info entered through an individual who has those permissions. It is no longer open to the public, as they had too many issues with that. 

@Sunsilver knows someone that has editing rights, so maybe she'll chime in to help?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

tim_s_adams said:


> It is no longer open to the public, as they had too many issues with that.


Ah, good information, I hadn’t heard.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Anyone can add a dog and anybody can request editing rights on someone else's dog IF you have information to add.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Hmm, no disrespect but you should maybe check again? It's been that way for some time; at least, that's what I was told! 

Where the heck is Sunsilver? LOL!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I just entered pups a few months ago and edited dogs in their pedigrees to reflect current titles. That was only about six months ago. Of course, they could have changed things since then.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I just entered pups a few months ago and edited dogs in their pedigrees to reflect current titles. That was only about six months ago. Of course, they could have changed things since then.


Interesting, because I was told that it was Moderated by select people back when my puppy was young!

Maybe you could help out @Clausgsd2 then!

I know Sunsilver's friend Falcon entered much if not all of my dog's info because I couldn't find it.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm here - how can I help?
If you own a dog, or a dog has never been entered before, you can enter it, and have full editing rights. HOWEVER, you MUST enter at least the following: the dog's full registered name, breed book and registration number, plus the same information for the dog's parents. They have gotten extremely strict about this, as a dog or dogs that aren't tied in to the German shepherd family tree in some way are useless for someone trying to do pedigree research. Incomplete entries will be removed.

There are stickied threads on the database that tell you what to enter and how to enter it. Please read them, as it's not as simple as it may seem at first. Be especially careful about the spelling of the dog's names, as this is the most common cause of duplicate entries.






Rules and Guidelines for registering a Dog/Puppy - Page 1







www.pedigreedatabase.com





How to request edit rights for a dog: Rules for requesting Edit Rights for dogs - Page 1

The tutorial page has a number of other threads that will help you learn how to used the database. Please read them, they will help you make your entries as correct and complete as possible: Tutorial Page Forum


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

MineAreWorkingLine, that's a surprise. It's been that way for quite awhile. I haven't entered any pedigrees lately, so I wonder what's changed that you'd be allowed to do that.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Sunsilver said:


> MineAreWorkingLine, that's a surprise. It's been that way for quite awhile. I haven't entered any pedigrees lately, so I wonder what's changed that you'd be allowed to do that.


That I would be allowed to do what?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

> I just entered pups a few months ago and edited dogs in their pedigrees to reflect current titles. That was only about six months ago. Of course, they could have changed things since then.


Make changes to the ancestors of your dog/dogs.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Sunsilver said:


> Make changes to the ancestors of your dog/dogs.


I requested permission and told them that I had pictures, updated titles, registry numbers, etc. It was only for ancestors of dogs I owned so I can't say if I would have been granted permission for dogs not in my pedigrees. I don't know if there is a timeline window to make changes or not and I do not know if they double check the information before or after.

I think they permitted it because not all people use pedigree database and either don't enter dogs or update information as titles are earned or health information comes available.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

I entered my pup 3 mo ago with no issues. I edit my dogs on there as well.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Okay that explains it! You ASKED for permission, and you had the documents to back it up! So, no wonder they allowed it.

They are pretty good about allowing people to edit, because often the original person who entered the dog is no longer active on the database, or it was a PDB admin. who made the original entry, not someone directly connected to the dog. I also think that your history on the database may play a role in whether they let you change things, or have the mods do it. I've entered a LOT of pedigrees and am always very careful about finding as much info on the dogs as I possibly can, and making sure it's accurate, so I think they trust me to do a good job.


----------

